# Driveshaft center bearing



## Mike1991 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got the Touareg out of the shop to fix blower motor last week.

This week driving home the car started shaking and vibrating, felt like a tire out of balance. Closer to home vibration turned in making noise and banging on and off. The shop I took it to says the center driveshaft bearing has gone out. VW recommends replacing entire 2pc driveshaft. This car only has 73,000 miles on it and has always been regularly service at the dealer. Anyone else had this problem and if so what was the fix other than replacing the entire driveshaft. 

Anyone aware of recalls for this? Would be interested in how many others have had this problem and at what mileage.

I am amazed that this Touareg is falling apart so soon. Will be talking to VW North America Customer Service again. Unhappy Touareg owner

Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Common issue at this mileage. There are less expensive rebuilt replacements available. And if you are somewhat handy you can actually do the replacement yourself with this info.


----------



## my08egg (Apr 25, 2011)

Great info sockcat! Nice one! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike1991 (Jun 18, 2012)

Followup on Touareg driveshaft bearing failure.

VW America Customer Service had responded by saying the vehicle is out of warranty and no assistance for the driveshaft will be provided. Part from dealer approx $1200.00 + labor.

I had a local shop replace the failed bearing for $100. parts + labor (3hrs). This shop does a lot of restoration and fabrication on cars and figured out real fast that the driveshaft can be repaired easily. After looking at failed bearing basic problem is poor design and defective materials in my opinion. Failure is very common on Touareg's, Audi's using this same part.

Some driveshaft shops can give you a rebuilt unit for $400-500.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad to find this thread. Just had my drive shaft go out and the shop said could only get a shaft from VW. That link provided me with a company that sells them for less than half, AWESOME!

Also what is the labor (hrs) expected for this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Took me about 4 hours the first and only time I've done it.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Is it usually only the rear portion of the shaft that fails? My Reg is at the shop and I just plan to have them do it but I don't want to buy this rear shaft to find out the entire drive shaft needs replaced. I don't see that being the case since the dealer quoted them at $1100 for the part, I would assume it would be much more for both pieces?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Look at the thread I posted the link to back on 07-05-2012. If you review the thread, you will see it is the bearing, not the shaft itself that fails. But you can't replace the bearing alone.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw that. It's what I am figuring failed but the shop is now closed and my Reg is there so I can't be positive that is what failed, but more than likely its the cause.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is a very, very common failure. If you had a thumping sound under acceleration sounding like it was coming from the center console, it is that bearing that failed.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome, Thanks for you help. That is what it was. First it was a small vibration under acceleration, then it started thumping hard.


----------



## IDTouareg (Mar 30, 2010)

Well you can ad us to the list as well, though we have much higher mileage. 
2005 V6, 130,000 miles. 

$1,561.00 to repair - VW service. 

Still love the Touareg. We have no plans of trading it off, so the repairs are more appealing than a new car note.


----------



## thecyclonewarrior (Sep 25, 2002)

Replaced ours at 95K also. was a piece of cake, got the rebuilt shaft for less than 500 bucks from Colorado Drive Shaft, http://www.coloradodriveshaft.com/volkswagen_touareg.htm . 

Took 2 hours on a lift, and only one special tool, the 12 point driver for the rear joint. 

One piece of advice when you have it off, clean out the corrosion in the rear cup fitting before installing the new shaft, and put a very little film of bearing grease on the cup before putting new shaft back in. Other then that follow the directions on CDS's site, and it is a real piece of cake. 

Bruce


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Had mine replaced at 90k miles. Bought it from www.vertexauto.com for $390 with core exchange. 10k miles later still going strong.


----------



## TregStarr05 (Dec 20, 2013)

sheaffer said:


> Had mine replaced at 90k miles. Bought it from www.vertexauto.com for $390 with core exchange. 10k miles later still going strong.


I needed to replace my drive shaft also, I read on a different thread about a company that sells a BRAND NEW DRIVE SHAFT with a flex disc, NOT RE MANUFACTURED! and no core exchange. I purchased the drive shaft and flex for only $420.00 delivered!. I had the drive shaft installed and can say I have not had any issues thus far. 

Way better than $1300!!! I don't know why anybody would want to pay that much to the dealer for the same type of part that failed in the first place or $390.00 plus a core charge for a refurbished part. :screwy:

www.wholesaleimportparts.com


----------

